
Oxford's Recovery Trial: Malaria drug hydroxychloroquine does not save lives - haltingproblem
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-52937153
======
haltingproblem
The Lancet affair set a really bad precedent and now I find myself distrusting
every study on HCQ. The mortality differed by 2.2% which translates to ~30
extra deaths in the treatment vs. the control. Given the stakes here, Oxford
should publish the data and protocols.

Can any Biostatisticians comment on the sample sizes and power analysis?

"‘A total of 1542 patients were randomised to hydroxychloroquine and compared
with 3132 patients randomized to usual care alone. There was no significant
difference in the primary endpoint of 28-day mortality (25.7%
hydroxychloroquine vs. 23.5% usual care; hazard ratio 1.11 [95% confidence
interval 0.98-1.26]; p=0.10). There was also no evidence of beneficial effects
on hospital stay duration or other outcomes."

Source: [https://www.recoverytrial.net/files/hcq-recovery-
statement-0...](https://www.recoverytrial.net/files/hcq-recovery-
statement-050620-final-002.pdf)

